# Soldering Help



## bsetford (May 18, 2014)

Hello I am "Attempting" to solder a DC adapter onto the mother board. I figured out that I am completely horrible at this.. I had some questions about it I got the bad one out and the new one kinda in. But the problem is is one of my solders ran together. Would this hurt anything? And what I mean is, is the back prongs on the new adapter the solder ran onto both. Before I put anything back together I want to check on this and if so Ill have to try to fix it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

No, the solder can't run together, as a rule.

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IMO a contact = an arc and could ruin the MOBO.


----------

